# bow fishing West point



## S Adams (Mar 15, 2009)

Well we went to west point fri and boy was the water down,all the grass beds were out water and spent more time getting unstuck then fishing,but anyway we shot 11 carp and 1 bowfin(sorry no pic) Hope the water is back up by april 4?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 15, 2009)

Bad thing is the water is up more than it has been in a long time. I see it only going back down. You should be in business in a few weeks..carp should be just about out of the water spawning.


----------



## Haasman (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope the ater is right for our GBA tourny. come April 4th.


----------



## Fish River Fool (Mar 22, 2009)

Haasman said:


> I hope the ater is right for our GBA tourny. come April 4th.



Haasman - I like the looks of your boat.  Tell me about it.  Looks like what I'd like for flounder gigging.  Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Mar 22, 2009)

Fish River Fool said:


> Haasman - I like the looks of your boat.  Tell me about it.  Looks like what I'd like for flounder gigging.  Thanks!



Building a boat is a lot like work  Haasman is presently helping me build a new one. That being said, my old boat, the "Carp Killer" is still for sale.


----------



## mudawg (Mar 22, 2009)

Forget fishin on the lake... with boats like yall use. I would go to the river behind the dam. I gurantee you around this time of year you could catch over 20 carp that weigh +60 pounds. I bass fish on the river, and those things are freakishly huge.


----------



## Fish River Fool (Mar 22, 2009)

Michael said:


> Building a boat is a lot like work  Haasman is presently helping me build a new one. That being said, my old boat, the "Carp Killer" is still for sale.



Michael - I checked out your ad for the Carp Killer.  It is pretty impressive and a good price.  It is not what I am looking for but I hope you sell it soon.


----------



## Michael (Mar 23, 2009)

The Carp Killer has taken me to Sapalo many many times over the years and a few of those times the tides have been right to shoot flounder


----------

